# Making a 3x3 (Need ideas)



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 2, 2022)

Hello! I am currently designing a 3x3 and would like to know if any of you had any ideas for different hardware and features inside the 3x3.


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 2, 2022)

Also if anyone has a good name and creative name for it that would be great.


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 2, 2022)

Cubing_Marmot said:


> Also if anyone has a good name and creative name for it that would be great.


I think you should name it like any other puzzle, just make the name very long, and if you add something to the cube include it in the name, example rs3m 2020 MAGLEV.


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 2, 2022)

Haha


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 2, 2022)

Thank you for the help


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 2, 2022)

Make a classic name and use a colour in chinese or an adjective + long


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 2, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> Make a classic name and use a colour in chinese or an adjective + long


Genius


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 2, 2022)

Cubing_Marmot said:


> Genius


I liked the names of Weilong, Meilong, Huanlong, Huanglong and the like way more than whatever they have currently.


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 2, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> I liked the names of Weilong, Meilong, Huanlong, Huanglong and the like way more than whatever they have currently.


Chenlong


----------



## Garf (Sep 2, 2022)

Cubing_Marmot said:


> Chenlong


Do you have any prototypes yet?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 2, 2022)

You could call it the Marmot M!


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 3, 2022)

Garf said:


> Do you have any prototypes yet?


Not yet. I am first trying to figure out what most people like (with my poll) and then I am going to start designing it with my 3d printer.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 3, 2022)

Cubing_Marmot said:


> Hello! I am currently designing a 3x3 and would like to know if any of you had any ideas for different hardware and features inside the 3x3.


Do you have a 3D printer?

If yes, is it single nozzle or dual nozzle. According to your build capacity I have some features in mind for a good 3x3 cube.


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 3, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Do you have a 3D printer?
> 
> If yes, is it single nozzle or dual nozzle. According to your build capacity I have some features in mind for a good 3x3 cube.


It is single nozzle. The link to it is hear: https://www.amazon.com/Voxelab-Remo...qid=1662195385&sprefix=voxela,aps,1220&sr=8-3


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 3, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> You could call it the Marmot M!


Good idea!


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 3, 2022)

Cubing_Marmot said:


> It is single nozzle. The link to it is hear: https://www.amazon.com/Voxelab-Removable-Printing-Function-8-66x8-66x9-84in/dp/B08SPXYND4/ref=sr_1_3?crid=3P8QZSOMVYX2N&keywords=voxelab+aquila&qid=1662195385&sprefix=voxela,aps,1220&sr=8-3


Cool ideas that I have are,

Honeycomb corner stock,
3x3 edges which have torpedos like the zhanchi cube. No idea why it is not implemented in newer cubes these days.


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 3, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Cool ideas that I have are,
> 
> Honeycomb corner stock,
> 3x3 edges which have torpedos like the zhanchi cube. No idea why it is not implemented in newer cubes these days.


Good idea! That would help it turn a lot smoother with the 3d printing plastic.


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 3, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Cool ideas that I have are,
> 
> Honeycomb corner stock,
> 3x3 edges which have torpedos like the zhanchi cube. No idea why it is not implemented in newer cubes these days.


Do you have a type of 3d printing software that you like to use? I am using tinkercad.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 3, 2022)

Cubing_Marmot said:


> Do you have a type of 3d printing software that you like to use? I am using tinkercad.


I have tried tinkercad.

I use freecad software on ubuntu, it is good.

Otherwise I have college license for solidworks and autocad, but I rarely use them.

Most of my work gets done in FreeCAD.


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 3, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> I have tried tinkercad.
> 
> I use freecad software on ubuntu, it is good.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 3, 2022)

I will give an update of my progress every week (most of the time)


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 3, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> edges which have torpedos like the zhanchi cube


Not sure what you mean. From what I have seen, newer cubes still have torpedos and the design for them never really changed.


----------



## Garf (Sep 3, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> Not sure what you mean. From what I have seen, newer cubes still have torpedos and the design for them never really changed.


I just remembered, I think the old Zhanchi had the removable tornadoes.


----------



## Sion (Sep 3, 2022)

Hey!
Speedcube design is something I've done for a while now, and I have a lot of experience with it.

It's exciting to see more speedcube designers from the west, so feel free to reach out if you need any help and advice in developing your product!!

Edit:

If you decide to use OnShape, I have made some resources available so you could go straight into designing and not try to worry too much about the general part structure.

https://cad.onshape.com/documents/d...76a2293f0a3963ccca/e/e05988953ae46631d7ac46a7 (Non-Skirted, with stalk)

https://cad.onshape.com/documents/4...4cb204b6b4524334ed/e/f615a321407522a9183f68e9 (Skirted)

https://cad.onshape.com/documents/d...4fec7b8146dfb07cde/e/d9e9bb61c8d09225ca4b5676 (Non-Skirted, no stalk)

and...

https://cad.onshape.com/documents/e...3574278d4c448d6058/e/9d4ab3ff16ec51b7e33f45cf (A simple speedcube design I made using one of my own sample kits)


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 3, 2022)

Sion said:


> Hey!
> Speedcube design is something I've done for a while now, and I have a lot of experience with it.
> 
> It's exciting to see more speedcube designers from the west, so feel free to reach out if you need any help and advice in developing your product!!
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 3, 2022)

Sion said:


> https://cad.onshape.com/documents/e...3574278d4c448d6058/e/9d4ab3ff16ec51b7e33f45cf (A simple speedcube design I made using one of my own sample kits)


This last one is quite cool! Thanks!


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 3, 2022)

Hello everyone!


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 4, 2022)

Cubing_Marmot said:


> Hello everyone!


Thank you for all of your responses. I am almost finished with the core. I will show a picture when I am done with the core.


----------



## Lio2010 (Sep 4, 2022)

Cubing_Marmot said:


> Thank you for all of your responses. I am almost finished with the core. I will show a picture when I am done with the core.


Cool idea! You are 12 and build a cube? Good work!


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 5, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> Cool idea! You are 12 and build a cube? Good work!


Which is odd because I didn't have Technical Drawing class until 7th Grade, where you are mostly 13


----------



## Lio2010 (Sep 9, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> Which is odd because I didn't have Technical Drawing class until 7th Grade, where you are mostly 13


I am 12 in 8th grade


----------



## Garf (Sep 9, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> I am 12 in 8th grade


Dang, smart kid. All As, 2+2 4, theory of relatively, etc?


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 9, 2022)

Garf said:


> Dang, smart kid. All As, 2+2 4, theory of relatively, etc?


the stuff's hard indeed. how would you remember?


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 9, 2022)

ruffleduck said:


> the stuff's hard indeed. how would you remember?


Final calculation mathematics


----------



## Lio2010 (Sep 9, 2022)

Garf said:


> Dang, smart kid. All As, 2+2 4, theory of relatively, etc?


I skiped one class. It is not that hard


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 9, 2022)

Alfred William Yankovic started 9th grade at 12 and began getting his major in architecture at the age of 16. 

It is not that hard.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 10, 2022)

Skipping grades might be hard, might not be.
I don't know because I've only ever seen america do it.
Might be because it's not that good of an idea psychosocially.


----------

